# Cambridge or Oxford King James Bible?



## Josh Williamson (Apr 7, 2012)

G'day,

I'm planning on buying my wife a nice Allan's KJV for her birthday in May, but I am not sure what text edition to get her, a Cambridge or an Oxford. Which text of the AV do you think is the best to go for (and why)? 

Thanks in advance for your answers. 

- Josh


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 7, 2012)

If your going to get an KJV Allan, why not go for the Longprimer, and hit it outta the park? 

I like the Cambridge Clarion very much as well. Very clean and readable.


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 7, 2012)

One consideration if you go with the Allen AV long primer is no italics for words added by the translators.

I did not know this when I bought mine and it annoyed me at first but I've learned to live with it. It is a beautiful Bible. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Gesetveemet (Apr 7, 2012)

JimmyH said:


> One consideration if you go with the Allen AV long primer is no italics for words added by the translators.
> 
> I did not know this when I bought mine and it annoyed me at first but I've learned to live with it. It is a beautiful Bible.



What I always liked about the Authorised (King James) Version is that it is an honest translation.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello Josh - and welcome to PB! I think the Cambridge is the best. Here's some info on the various editions (even of the Cambridge): www.bibleprotector.com. These folks are also down under, though I cannot vouch for their theology!

That said, my own primary Bible is an Oxford, though I'll be correcting the few differences in favor of the Cambridge in the margins, as I've 44 years worth of cross and chain references & notes written in mine, and were I to recopy them into a new Bible it might take me to the end of my life (I'm 70 now).

----------

P.S. [5/23/2012] Important caveat: I've been reading more about the Bible Protector views, and I am not sure about them. I will comment on them when I have more clarity.


----------



## glazer1972 (May 7, 2012)

All of the Allan's Bindings are Oxford. If you are buying directly from Allan's and get a Cambridge then you are getting a Cambridge Binding.


----------



## moral necessity (May 7, 2012)

There's an Oxford Clarendon for sale here on the PB right now...looks like a good deal too, with a reduced price!

http://www.puritanboard.com/f81/allan-clarendon-KJV-26-a-73884/

Blessings!


----------



## JennyG (May 8, 2012)

Cambridge bindings are beautiful too. My favourite is the Cambridge Concord edition. The references are all in the centre column so the text isn't littered with distracting letters and numbers. Also you can get it in two or three different sizes (or wide-margin). That's good because it means that if you want a smaller copy to carry about the pagination is the same. You can get familiar with whereabouts everything is on the page, and when you change to your other copy you won't be thrown out of your reckoning 

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




glazer1972 said:


> All of the Allan's Bindings are Oxford. If you are buying directly from Allan's and get a Cambridge then you are getting a Cambridge Binding.


Or you could get a Cambridge edition with TBS binding, which Allan's also sell. They're more economical but very well produced too


----------



## glazer1972 (May 8, 2012)

JennyG said:


> Cambridge bindings are beautiful too. My favourite is the Cambridge Concord edition. The references are all in the centre column so the text isn't littered with distracting letters and numbers. Also you can get it in two or three different sizes (or wide-margin). That's good because it means that if you want a smaller copy to carry about the pagination is the same. You can get familiar with whereabouts everything is on the page, and when you change to your other copy you won't be thrown out of your reckoning
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...



I forgot about them having those. I have a TBS/Cambridge Pitt Minion that I got at the LBS and it is excellent quality.


----------

